
Adafruit Thermal Camera Imager for Fever Screening - jonbaer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGlWxFGVFJg
======
westurner
> _Thermal Camera Imager for Fever Screening with USB Video Output - UTi165K.
> PRODUCT ID: 4579_
> [https://www.adafruit.com/product/4579](https://www.adafruit.com/product/4579)

> _This video camera takes photos of temperatures! This camera is specifically
> tuned to work in the 30˚C~45˚C / 86˚F~113˚ F range with 0.5˚C / 1˚ F
> accuracy, so it's excellent for human temperature & fever detection. In
> fact, this thermal camera is often used by companies/airports/hotels/malls
> to do a first-pass fever check: If any person has a temperature of over 99˚F
> an alarm goes off so you can do a secondary check with an accurate handheld
> temperature meter._

> _You may have seen thermal 'FLIR' cameras used to find air leaks in homes,
> but those cameras have a very wide temperature range, so they're not as
> accurate in the narrow range used for fever-scanning. This camera is
> designed specifically for that purpose!_

... USB Type-C, SD Card; no price listed yet?

